

After all the buzz, is App.net going to make it? - shandsaker
http://www.attendly.com/after-all-the-buzz-is-app-net-going-to-make-it/

======
mikk0j
Depends what they mean by make it. Survive as a niche network? Maybe. Break it
big? Not likely.

